# What's you pay for your G32C?



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Figured this might be a long shot, but figured I'd ask... if any of you have/ had a G32C, what'd it run you? I've seen some pretty good prices online, but I just don't feel comfortable buying one online, just my personal preference.

A local place doesn't have any on hand, but they would order one and it would run ~$550 w/ 2 13 rd mags. Another place I called quoted me at $570. The place that quoted my $550 said they'd give me some free range time if I bought it there.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Spartan said:


> Figured this might be a long shot, but figured I'd ask... if any of you have/ had a G32C, what'd it run you? I've seen some pretty good prices online, but I just don't feel comfortable buying one online, just my personal preference.
> 
> A local place doesn't have any on hand, but they would order one and it would run ~$550 w/ 2 13 rd mags. Another place I called quoted me at $570. The place that quoted my $550 said they'd give me some free range time if I bought it there.


Straight G19 at the local store is $540. +tax Online at Glock world it's $450. zero tax. I'm going with online when I buy.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Had a friend pick one up for $510.00 about a month ago up in CT. Down hear at Gander Mtn they want about $600.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Had a friend pick one up for $510.00 about a month ago up in CT. Down hear at Gander Mtn they want about $600.


Gander Mountain charges way too damn much on all their guns...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

The 32c...same site...

SubTotal $487.92
Shipping $18.66


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Mr. P said:


> The 32c...same site...
> 
> SubTotal $487.92
> Shipping $18.66


Yea, I saw that, thanks.

So: $488 + 19 + 40FFL fee (yes, that's how much the local place costs :smt076 ) ~ $550

The cheaper of the two places I talked to was $550 + tax ~ $586. That place also told me that I could have some free range time if I bought it from them. I didn't ask, but I'd guess they meant an hour. So, $586 - $14 ~ $572.

So I'd be saving $22 if I ordered online. I'll have to decide if it's worth the hassle. Plus, I am kind of a sucker for supporting local 'Mom & Pops Shops', which this place is.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Spartan said:


> Yea, I saw that, thanks.
> 
> So: $488 + 19 + 40FFL fee (yes, that's how much the local place costs :smt076 ) ~ $550
> 
> ...


Me too, but I'll save $100. So for me it works.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Yea, $100 and it wouldn't be much of a decision for me either.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Does the "C" help much, or does it just make for some cool pryotechnics?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Gander Mountain charges way too damn much on all their guns...


True but most people don't know that you can bargain with them. I've gotten 250 and 99 dollars taken off of their asking price. Most of the time they don't bargain and that's when I don't buy from them.


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

Spartan said:


> Does the "C" help much, or does it just make for some cool pryotechnics?


It helps you get back on target. I have a 23C. I have been told that it's not the best for a carry gun or home defense. I can understand that because it does blow some nice flames out the ports at night. If you want it for the range I would say go for it. For anything else, get the non compensated version. 
I'm going to get a standard barrel for mine as soon as I find someone that has them in stock.
:smt1099


----------

